# لدي مقابلة عمل ... أرجو المساعدة ... Bulk Material Handling



## akbargherbal (13 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

لدي مقابلة عمل مع شركة مختصة في الـ Bulk Material Handling

أنا جدا جديد على هذا التخصص حيث أنني متخصص في مجال التبريد و التكييف ... و لكنني حصلت على عرض من شركة مختصة في أنظمة Bulk Material Handling

أرجو أن تساعدونني أو تدلوني عن أشياء تتحدث عن هذا التخصص

ما هي الأساسيات المطلوب معرفتها في هذا التخصص ... إذا كان هناك كتاب أو فيديو ممتاز يتحدث عن هذه الأمور سأكون شاكرا لو أخبرتوني عنه

شكرا لكم مقدما


----------



## modey_k (1 أبريل 2012)

اهم حاجة تعرف المعدات المستعملة
اللوادر و السيارات و السيور الناقلة
بالنسبة للوادر لازم تعرف حجم الحلة و اقصى حمولة لها و معدل التحميل لكل لودر بالساعة أشهر شركة كاتربيلر و أنواعها 910-920-930-936-950-966-988
السيارات لازم تعرف حجم الصندوق بالمتر المكعب ( طول * عرض * ارتفاع ) و الدارج 12م3 و 18 م3 ( السيكس ويل ) و المقطورة الخلفية غالبا 25م3
بالنسبة للسيور تستعمل لنقل المواد و تحميل السفن المعدة خصيصا لذلك و يتم استعمالها في مصر لتصدير الملح و الرمل الزجاجي
وذلك عن طريق تغذية الفيدر عن طريق اللودر ثم تنقل السيور المادة الخام الى داخل السفينة
وهناك أيضا الشفاطات التي تستعمل لسحب المواد من السفينة مثل القمح مثلا 

اذا كان هناك أي استفسار انا موجود


----------



## modey_k (1 أبريل 2012)

deltagroup egypt


----------

